# Anyone on version 5214? No more tap to refresh?



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm hearing with version 5214 you can only swipe to refresh the blocks screen. No more tapping to refresh. Anyone else experiencing this? I'm on version 5126 now.


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

i only got a notification for 5126 a couple days ago. didn't know they had another update already. if no tapping then that blows


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm on 5126 and everything works fine (except scheduled blocks lol). Tap to refresh.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

It is not been offered in East Coast yet! If no tapping than I will stay at 5126


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bump! 
Any one on 5214 can confirm this?


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

kmatt said:


> I'm hearing with version 5214 you can only swipe to refresh the blocks screen. No more tapping to refresh. Anyone else experiencing this? I'm on version 5126 now.


who told you about this?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

kmatt said:


> ................. Tips suck too.


Due to "Fresh" no tips at all! Same here, newbies getting all the reserved blocks!


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Due to "Fresh" no tips at all!


Glad that is not here. That's &%[email protected]!*ed up. Too many miles for $18/hr and no tips with prime now.


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

i just confirmed today that at my warehouse there's gonna be no more 4hr blocks. this week seems to be the last one for me as its not worth doing same work for 25% less money. and just now i received and email from amazon saying "3hr delivery blocks are available at your location!". they spin it as "More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day!". LOL. I swear this shit is right out of 1984 with their doublespeak. unbelievable.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

konoplya said:


> i just confirmed today that at my warehouse there's gonna be no more 4hr blocks. this week seems to be the last one for me as its not worth doing same work for 25% less money. and just now i received and email from amazon saying "3hr delivery blocks are available at your location!". they spin it as "More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day!". LOL. I swear this shit is right out of 1984 with their doublespeak. unbelievable.


So you can only do 6 hours a day instead of 8? They need to make 9 hour cap days instead. There a lot of 3 hour blocks with prime now recently.


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

kmatt said:


> So you can only do 6 hours a day instead of 8? They need to make 9 hour cap days instead. There a lot of 3 hour blocks with prime now recently.


we couldn't even do 8 hours for months now. we'd get blocks starting at 9am, sometimes 830, and they'd be finished by noon or 1130. sometimes they'd release another block later in the afternoon but it would be a 3 or a 2 which i would never waste my time on.

the 3hr routes are now the same as the 4 hr routes stops wise. they literally cut the rate on us.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

kmatt said:


> So you can only do 6 hours a day instead of 8? They need to make 9 hour cap days instead.


They have a 9 hour cap here.


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

konoplya said:


> i just confirmed today that at my warehouse there's gonna be no more 4hr blocks. this week seems to be the last one for me as its not worth doing same work for 25% less money. and just now i received and email from amazon saying "3hr delivery blocks are available at your location!". they spin it as "More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day!". LOL. I swear this shit is right out of 1984 with their doublespeak. unbelievable.


What location? I'm hoping they don't start 3 hour shifts here.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

I have 5126 and can only swipe to refresh :/

How does tapping work?


----------



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

konoplya said:


> i just confirmed today that at my warehouse there's gonna be no more 4hr blocks. this week seems to be the last one for me as its not worth doing same work for 25% less money. and just now i received and email from amazon saying "3hr delivery blocks are available at your location!". they spin it as "More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day!". LOL. I swear this shit is right out of 1984 with their doublespeak. unbelievable.


What warehouse are you at? A couple of the managers in Atlanta are starting to do 3 hr blocks. Still get the same amount of packages for less $$$$.


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

cyclejoc said:


> What warehouse are you at? A couple of the managers in Atlanta are starting to do 3 hr blocks. Still get the same amount of packages for less $$$$.


i'm phoenix. you can grab 2 or even 3 blocks per day now though. still, its 25% less money for the same shit.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

MoMoney$ said:


> I have 5126 and can only swipe to refresh :/
> 
> How does tapping work?


Any chance of posting the apk?


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

konoplya said:


> i just confirmed today that at my warehouse there's gonna be no more 4hr blocks. this week seems to be the last one for me as its not worth doing same work for 25% less money. and just now i received and email from amazon saying "3hr delivery blocks are available at your location!". they spin it as "More flexibility in your schedule; allowing for more delivery blocks in a day!". LOL. I swear this shit is right out of 1984 with their doublespeak. unbelievable.


It's the Uber "less is more" model of IC compensation.


----------

